# Piece to strings



## MatemXVI (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello.
Some time ago i heard beautifiul (in my opinion) piece. But film, with this fragment piece was that, are removed with youtube, well i don't show this.
I wrote fragment this piece to MuseScore. It is in attachment in mp3. format. I would like that we identified this.


----------

